# Soft poop on wet food



## KathyAnn (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello,

My 4 month old kitten's poop has been soft and a little wet looking. About two weeks ago I switched her from Whiskers Wet kitten food and a mostly dry food diet, to HiLife Kitten Wet Food and a little Applaws dry kitten food. I did that gradually over about a week and a half.

I've been feeding her 2 sachets a day (4 meals a day) with a little dry sometimes in between. 

Could her system still be getting used to the new food? or should I try giving her something else? Also is the amount I'm giving her enough or too much?

Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## Zac & Max (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi! I think it's likely the transition of foods. I'm not familiar with HiLife and Applaws, are they grain free and high protein? That would be ideal for growing kittens. The transition time seems fine, but some kittens may need more time I think. It depends. Sorry I can't help with the amount as I'm not sure how many cals or oz is in each sachet. Most people recommend feeding kittens as much as they want/can eat, so you could take cues from your kitten.

Here's my personal experience re poop, you may find it useful:

My kittens had early poop problems too. I was feeding a mix of wet and dry (more dry then wet) when I first got them because that was what they were being fed at that time so I kept it up, thinking it would help their tummies. Turns out the combination resulted in loose stools, soft poop, diarrhea, blood in stool etc. Other then the poop issues they were bright eyed and alert, ate and played like normal kittens.

The symptoms went on for a month and I almost had a breakdown running after them constantly cleaning poo off them, my floor, and myself! SIGH. After vet visits, deworming, fecal tests, antibiotics, I finally got pissed at the vet who wanted to do a 4th fecal test (all prior tests were negative for worms, a 3rd round of Flagyl, and blood work. He also wanted me to buy a prescription diet from Royal Canin when I mentioned changing food. I looked at the ingredients and told him that I wasn't going to pay $16 for 3lbs of corn, gluten and by product meal, and left the vet's.

I went home, fed them some canned pumpkin that evening to help with bulking up their stools - one kitten had firm poop the next day, the other still a mess. Went on for 2 days, and it was a mix of firm and loose. I then transitioned from the mix of wet and dry to all wet - Blue Buffalo Wilderness Kitten, with 1/2 tspn of canned pumpkin daily for added fiber + help with bulking up their stools. Within the SECOND meal of going ALL WET, I've seen nothing but firm, small stools, and decreased odor. This has been continuing for the past 2 weeks so I think it's working!

So for my kittens, going all wet made all the difference. You may wish to try? I'm sure other more experienced pet parents will share their knowledge. Good luck!


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm having the same problem with my new little guy right now, with the soft stool. It's not runny, just very soft. We've only had him five days and his first too movements here were normal, but they've gotten progressively softer, so I'm thinking it has to do with the all soft diet he's now on, as he was eating bits of kibble and mostly momma's milk at his previous home. Also, he's only six weeks old and is otherwise in great spirits, so I'm just monitoring him closely, because he's had a lot of life changes in the last few days.

Let me know if things change for you as your kitty gets more used to her new food  Hope she isn't longed haired, as things got very messy for me this morning d:sad:


----------



## KathyAnn (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you for your replies, I looked on the packets of her food and they don't seem to say the cals. Each wet food sachet though is 85g. Here is the ingredients for the Hi Life Wet food:

Chicken (50%), Minerals, Sunflower Oil, Tapioca, Taurine

Additives: Nutritional Additives:

Vitamin A 13,450 iu/kg, Vitamin D3 1,350 iu/kg, Ferrous sulphate monohydrate 20.1 mg/kg, Potassium iodide 10.7 mg/kg, Copper sulphate pentahydrate 1.3 mg/kg, Manganese sulphate monohydrate 6.7 mg/kg, Zinc sulphate heptahydrate 286.6 mg/kg. 

Analytical Constituents: 

Protein 9.0%, Fat Content 3.5%, Crude Fibres 1.0%, Inorganic Matter 3.0%, Moisture 83.5%.


The Applaws Dry says that it is Cereal free. I only really give her a little dry sometimes in between meals when I think she is hungry.

Hopefully she just needs abit more time, how long do you think I should keep trying Hi Life for? Also do you have any suggestions for other foods I could try if I need to, if possible at around a similar price as Hi Life (about £16 for 32 sachets) Thank you


----------

